# Any method of figuring how much carpet/vinyl to order?



## DaveInGA (May 7, 2012)

After looking at the marine vinyl, I think I'm about ready to order a roll. Thing is, I have no idea how to go about getting an idea of how much to order and in what width. Does anybody have a method of figuring how much boat carpet or vinyl to order?

Thank you for your help,


----------



## Johny25 (May 7, 2012)

What is the length and width of your boat?


----------



## DaveInGA (May 7, 2012)

6 foot wide by 16 foot, 10 inches long. Had to approximate length because no one was here to hold the tape and make sure it was flat, so could be a bit shorter, like 16 foot, 6 inches if tape was straight and level.


----------



## jigngrub (May 7, 2012)

I wish I knew that method. I always order more than I think I'll need and always end up having to buy more.

I would go with the 6 foot width.

The Nautolex vinyl does have a directional (just like carpet) grain and you need to keep that in mind when laying out and covering your pieces. I always mark the bow end on my vinyl and deck and hatch pieces so I don't get it turned around. I have seen this happen on at least one job on another forum and it was very noticeable, and not in a good way.


----------



## jigngrub (May 7, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> 6 foot wide by 16 foot, 10 inches long. Had to approximate length because no one was here to hold the tape and make sure it was flat, so could be a bit shorter, like 16 foot, 6 inches if tape was straight and level.



You have to order the vinyl in 3 foot increments.

Are you going to vinyl or paint your vertical surfaces?


----------



## Johny25 (May 7, 2012)

Well lets just call it a 17' boat to be safe. So the beam of the boat is 6' wide, so how wide is the floor where the carpet will be laid? I am going to guess 64" or less so you will surely want the carpet 6' wide and as for length I would get 19' minimum depending on if you have verticals as mentioned above. It is always best to have too much carpet trust me. I bought 19' of carpet for my 14' boat but I had a few vertical runs. Sure I ended up with a couple extra feet when done but over the last year I have almost used all of it carpeting other areas in my boat. 

If you have vertical runs to do the I would get 21' at least. You will be a lot happier if you have extra than if you come up short


----------



## Bugpac (May 7, 2012)

You cant usually just figure a hatch falling out of the center either, It generally takes another piece of material to do a hatch as you need more from wrapping etc. I figured enough linear feet to do the boat length, plus verticals, then also enough length to do all of my hatches.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 7, 2012)

Sounds like the smart thing to do would be to go 72" Wide X 25' Long. Right now, I'm leaning more towards painting the verticals in the same green as my trailer, then using either the tan or the natural marine vinyl. The green should help blend in the vinyl with my medium/dark brown console top.


----------



## Bugpac (May 7, 2012)

I wouldn't think you would need 30'. maybe like 24.


----------



## jigngrub (May 7, 2012)

I'd say 24' will be cutting it close, but it may be enough. 27' would probably be better, and I'm sure you could probably find something else to wrap if you have any leftover.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 7, 2012)

Since most outfits price by the yard, I think I'm going to go with 27 feet. That's 9 yards and with shipping, keeps the price delivered right at $200.00.

If I do my verticals in green, should be a nice looking boat when I'm done.

Edit: During a price comparison, I found out that Rockford Supply 

https://www.rochfordsupply.com/shop...ing/Nautolex_Marine_Vinyl_Flooring/index.html

out of Minnesota gives a quantity discount starting at 10 yards. This reduces total cost delivered for 30 feet to $198.39 vs. $193.61 for 9 yards from Defender.com.

https://search.defender.com/?Action...NPTF_&SI=61886461-ed82-4381-b5ac-2670b48df201

So I get another 3 feet X 6 feet section for only about 5 bucks more. I think I'm going to have to go for it.


----------



## Kochy (May 7, 2012)

Get the area of the pieces that you are carpeting, then get square feet or yards. If you are going through a carpet store get Square yards.


----------



## bcbouy (May 7, 2012)

any extra is always good for carpeting the underside of a hatch.looks good and clean.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 14, 2012)

After looking over what I wanted to do, decided to go in another direction and use Grizzly Grip. Carpet/vinyl glueing just isn't my thing initially and it's looking less expensive for the Grizzly Grip. I like the vinyl appearance a bit better, but both appear to be equally washable and durable, so the Grip's easier spray gun application and slightly lower cost got the nod.


----------

